
 Sun Valley Stress: What’s a Media Mogul To Do?  - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/dianemermigas/2009/07/07/sun-valley-stress-whats-a-media-mogul-to-do/
======
keltecp11
Great post... One point I disagree with is that I still believe Newspapers are
not going to die. They will change and innovate and hopefully utilize new
technologies to become more efficient.

